# Help - Swollen/protruding uterus following kidding



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi, one of my does just had 2 kids about 2 hours ago. I was with her when the kids were born and for about 30 to 45 minutes after that, and everything seemed to go normal but I just went out to check on her, and now it appears as though her uterus is very swollen and/or protruding?? She passed her afterbirth just before I got out there to check on her and she was in the process of eating that, so I picked it up and discarded it. Is this a serious medical problem, or will it go away on it's own without any problem? Should I do anything? She seems to be doing OK the way it is, but if I touch it lightly it's obviously very painful to the touch.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

I tried uploading some photos but it wouldn't work??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Put some hemorrhoid cream on it and give her some banamine if you have it. It will help the swelling.

It can be normal.

Was it her first time?
Did she have trouble kidding?


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes it was her first kidding. She's about 17 months old. Didn't seem to have much trouble kidding. The first one took a little more pushing than normal, and I pulled just slightly on a few of her contractions to help get the first one out, but nothing too abnormal.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

If the uterus is protruding it will have to be put back in quickly. The hemorrhoid cream will help it shrink so you can get it back inside. Be very careful not to tear it as that is not good. Usually they have to be stitched to keep it in til it stays. Hope you can get a picture to upload. I finally figured it out but it took a while.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it actually the uterus or is it the vaginal wall?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I had the idea her vulva area was swollen. If I am wrong I am sorry.

Is she prolapsed and have red protruding meat like tissue outside of her vulva area? If so as mentioned, a vet needs to get it back in there as soon as possible. It is very easy to tear if that is what happened. If you want to send me a picture through my email please do so and I will try to post it for you.
[email protected]


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry for the delay and for the confusion. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but yes I think it is just the redness just inside her vaginal wall that is showing because the vulva area is swollen. My mistake in not being more clear. The swelling is a little less today and looks like it is getting better.

Here are some photos from yesterday, when it was at it's worst.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I wonder if that can be what I learned about in a goat class this spring taught by DVM Joan Rowe. She said that mammary glands can extend up from the udder through the back end of does, and cause swelling like this. If that's what it is, there is actually milk in there. She said not to worry about it, that it goes away on its own.

Anyway, that's not a prolapse-just extreme swelling.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Click this looong link for some information I found on it. I'd say that's what your doe has.
https://books.google.com/books?id=R...page&q=goat vulva milk gland swelling&f=false


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Good luck, hope all heals good.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank goodness it is not a prolapse! Hope she is better soon.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone! The swelling is a little less today, about a day and a half after the birth. She could use prayers for continued healing!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She really could use some Banamine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hopefully she isn't trying to push. Is she acting OK?

Yes, my goat had Ectopic mammary gland a few years back. But it was really tight and firm. Her opening was tightly closed, but could pee. She held onto her afterbirth longer because of it. It wouldn't release it. 
I did put hemorrhoid cream on it and gave banamine for a few days, it slowly subsided, but did take a while to go down and release the afterbirth, a little over 1 week. At the time, I didn't know what it was and later found the same link above on it. 
Your doe may or may not have that, not sure, but it looks like a soft swelling not firm to me? 
I would put hemorrhoid cream on it daily, make sure you put your finger tip into the vulva too with the hemorrhoid cream and give banamine as well for a few days. It may be from the 45 minute pushing, there is a 30- minute rule, if no baby by then, go in and help. Even if it it the 1st kid or the last being born. 30 minutes per kid or less. So it sounds like she had a rough delivery and you went in as well. So she may be swollen from that. 

Glad it is subsiding.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! Yes, she is acting perfectly normal now. She wasn't really pushing that long, I guess I just got a little too hasty in thinking I needed to help and I just poked my fingers in slightly and pulled a little when the kid didn't come out after the first few hard pushes when I could see his feet sticking out. I should have just let her do her own thing and I'm sure the kid would have come out just fine.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

I should add, when I said "she is acting perfectly normal now" in the previous post, I meant that she is acting normal, not pushing, and it doesn't seem to bother her at all. But the area is still swollen, though it's getting better and less swollen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You did good by helping her. 

Good she is acting OK. It will take a little time to subside more.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks! To anyone who has facebook, you can watch the video of the birth process here, please let me know if I did anything wrong in the little bit of pulling I did: 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink....ck_reaction_generic&notif_id=1503230453864377


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

No, the whole thing went great.  

I'm jealous of the pasture you have, with shade trees in it!


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ranger1 said:


> No, the whole thing went great.
> 
> I'm jealous of the pasture you have, with shade trees in it!


Thanks. The vet said the swelling is probably from being a first freshener and the stress of a first deliver caused the inflammation. She has been acting perfectly normal since the deliver and the swelling continues to go down. 
Yes, God has so greatly blessed me! It is absolutely gorgeous out here in southwest Wisconsin! The pasture is a mix of Sucraseed (hi sugar perennial ryegrass, alfalfa, chicory) and Kopu II white clover. They also have access above and beyond what you can see in the photos and video to wild weeds, brush, and saplings, etc. They have a wonderful area to roam and browse! And yes they love the spruce trees for shade from the summer sun and using them as rubbing/grooming posts.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Here's some photos of the doe and her 2 bucklings from a few days ago when they were a day or two old.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice. 

So happy to hear she will be OK.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

By the way, you did good.

Hope the cords were dipped in iodine?

She is such a good mama.
Going by the way she was screaming, it was hard on her and she wasn't dilated fully, that is why she swelled up. 

If you had to go in deeper to fish a kid out, make sure your hands are clean. 

Hope everything i still going well.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> By the way, you did good.
> 
> Hope the cords were dipped in iodine?
> 
> ...


thank you! She is acting and eating totally fine, but it's still swollen. I emailed Dr. Rowe (still no response) who was mentioned earlier in this thread about the possibility of it being the ectopic mammary gland thing mentioned and photoed here:https://books.google.com/books?id=R...page&q=goat vulva milk gland swelling&f=false

I've weighed each kid almost daily as follows, everything seems normal, correct?
Buck #1:
day 2: 3# 10.7 oz
day 3: 3# 14 oz. 
day 4: 4# 4.3 oz.
day 5: 4# 9.8 oz. 
day 9: 5# 7.2 oz.

Buck #2
day 2: 4# 9.7 oz
day 3: 5# 1 oz. 
day 4: 5# 6.5 oz.
day 5: 5# 11.8 oz. 
day 9: 6# 11.7 oz.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Buck 2 is gaining but buck one lost weight. That isn't good.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> Buck 2 is gaining but buck one lost weight. That isn't good.


Thanks, but look at it closely again. My mind played tricks on me too and I thought the same thing the first time I wrote it down, I thought buck 1 lost weight but he actually gained weight. I think our minds get the day #'s and the pound #'s mixed up. I'll write it a different way maybe this will help clear things up:

Buck #1:
2 days----3 Lbs. 10.7 oz
3 days----3 Lbs. 14 oz.
4 days----4 Lbs. 4.3 oz.
5 days----4 Lbs. 9.8 oz.
9 days----5 Lbs. 7.2 oz.

Buck #2
2 days----4 Lbs. 9.7 oz
3 days----5 Lbs. 1 oz.
4 days----5 Lbs. 6.5 oz.
5 days----5 Lbs. 11.8 oz.
9 days----6 Lbs. 11.7 oz.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is better. Yes they both are gaining.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks good.

Good work.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Great news! The swelling on the doe is gone and everything is back to normal! She's been acting and eating totally normal the whole time, it's been about 2-1/2 weeks since she had her kids now. Kids are doing well and growing fast! Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad they're doing well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

What adorable babies!!! I love babies!!


----------

